# What are the Best elf Brushes?



## LoveSxE&Magic (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay ladies, so ELF is having a brush sale(50 percent off for a limited time) and I am going to take the plunge and finally buy me some brushes(even though I dont need to be spending money, but its 50 percent off!!!!!) so I wanted to know from those who have purchased from them what are the worthy brushes to buy?


----------



## Minka (Aug 15, 2010)

I would definitely say from the Studio Line: Angled Foundation brush, Eyeshadow "C" brush, Concealer brush and Powder Brush.

From the mineral line: Kabuki Face Brush and from the regular ELF line: Foundation brush and Brow Comb + Brush (if you don't have one of these already).


----------



## internetchick (Aug 15, 2010)

Very few are worth it IMO. From the Studio Line I like the flat top powder brush. From the regular line I like that flat shader and the round contour eye brush.


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Aug 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would definitely say from the Studio Line: Angled Foundation brush, Eyeshadow "C" brush, Concealer brush and Powder Brush.
From the mineral line: Kabuki Face Brush and from the regular ELF line: Foundation brush and Brow Comb + Brush (if you don't have one of these already).

Awesome and no i dont have the brow comb, I havent owned any brushes of any kind so far, so that why I am geeked! lol Thanks for replying

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very few are worth it IMO. From the Studio Line I like the flat top powder brush. From the regular line I like that flat shader and the round contour eye brush. Sorry you dont like the brushes that well, But i will be picking up the ones you mentioned, I am new to brushes but I dont want to waste money(especially with the little that I do have) but I appreciate you replying!




Thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 15, 2010)

definitely that flattopped powder brush, the c shaped eyeshadow brush, the complexion brush... I'd get a few of those eyeshadow brushes, they are awesome for $1.50 with a 50% coupon code! I like the c shaped e/s brush in their reg $1 line too but I don't like anything else in that line. Small precision brush and small angled brush from studio line are good for filling in eyebrows.

The large brushes from their regular line are pokey and crappy.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The large brushes from their regular line are pokey and crappy. Agreed. Got the angled blush &amp; paddle foundation brush which were useless.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Agreed. Got the angled blush &amp; paddle foundation brush which were useless. 

I had the regular blush brush... it was like sandpaper.


----------



## swedgal (Aug 15, 2010)

I have no experience with ELF brushes but if you are interested in some sales there are a lot of brushes 40% off on the Coastal Scents website right now. I finally got the syntetic buffer which is supposed to be good but there are many more and the sale is supposed to last only a few days.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 17, 2010)

aw I was going to take a look, but I found out the sale ended yesterday. I've been meaning to try out some of the studio tools, since I've heard a few folks rave about them. I haven't ordered from them in a few years but two of their brushes are still staples for me.

The eye shadow brush packs on a ton of product, so I use it as my highlighting brush since I can get the density I want too many swipes, and I usually cover some of my shadowing to soften the part under the brow bone, so it helps there too.

The concealer brush is a good size for my occasional acne spots, although I just bought a couples from the CS sale that I'll be trying out for a bit.

Most of ELF's products I don't even think about anymore and have been buried so deep I don't ever see them anymore, but those two brushes I still use practically every day.


----------



## dulceglitter (Jan 26, 2011)

*the eyeshadow brush is really good the one from the studio line. it blends really good especially in the crease. the all over face brush is also ery good the bristle is so soft on your face those are my top picks.*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very few are worth it IMO. From the Studio Line I like the flat top powder brush. From the regular line I like that flat shader and the round contour eye brush.



Agreed.

I use the regular foundation brush for cream blush and regular concealer for lips. They get the job done.


----------



## Lysette (Jan 27, 2011)

I recommend these:





And the Studio Kabuki





I also recommend the big Studio andgled blending brush - it is very good for applying highlighter on the browbone.

One-dollar line has been unsatisfactory.


----------



## Nicole86 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, i definitely want those brushes now.


----------



## Bflybeauty (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE the Studio line Powder Brush for buffing in my MSFN!!! I am still waiting to try out the Studio Stipple brush...if its ever in stock again! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't even know they had a stippling brush. Hopefully one time my Target will make a mistake and include it like they did with the powder brush.


----------



## Berialle (Jan 30, 2011)

Their Studio Stippling brush is fantastic! I pretty much use it for all of my liquid foundations now. Their small precision brush is also great for eyeshadow detailing.


----------

